# Spanish Goats from Split Hoof Ranch



## SplitHoofRanch (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking goats! :thumbup:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I like them. They look tough and rugged. Can you catch them? They sort of have "that look".


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohhh your buck is so handsome!!! I had a Spanish once and she was the beat mother. My 50% is almost as good but still one of my best.


----------



## SplitHoofRanch (Dec 12, 2013)

The solid black one is very gentle. The other not so gentle. There is good & bad. The thing I like is there very hardy & great mothers.


----------



## SplitHoofRanch (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks for the nice comments


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## SplitHoofRanch (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks Toth


----------

